# $^$#@!*&)(^%%%% people and dogs.



## alleyyooper (May 27, 2020)

I flat out hate people who have dogs in the country and do not attempt to boundry train them. Nor fence them from running all over the country and let them chase deer.
Also have a huge dislike for the countys sherriff dept and the hoops they try to require to get them to do what WE TAX PAYERS pay them to do.

About a month ago wife and I are coming home from a senior Morning shopping trip see deer run across the road in front of us about 75 yards ahead. followed by two big dogs I could not get a good look at.

Today I am back working to start unrolling the wire for our fence, had just finished spikeing The cross brace in place, put the hammer in the tractor tool box and here come two big dogs, I jump up on the tractor. I have never see these dogs before I can say for a fact. But believe them to be the same I saw a month earlier but not close up.

Well fed fat GSH's with collars But would not even slow down to my commands to come. I know they had been running deer you can tell the way they had their tongues hanging out.

Decide I will go and call the sherriff and see if the young fellow who patrols our area may know the owners and let them know the county law the dogs need to be restrained when out or in controll of the owners.

A hard job to find the general sherriff office phone number and I didn't feel this was a 911 thing. Finally found the number and called, you get that dam recorder. If you want this press 1, if you want that push 3, for all others push 9. Press 9 and the recorder goes into that number crap again, press number 1 thru 4 depending on what you want, keep pressing numbers thru 2 more sessions and finally get a human who says I need to call a totally different number to talk to uniformed person.

I got pissed I admit, tell her I don't want to waste any more of my time I will now since I've tried to inform the law, go and practice the 3 s's. Shoot those dogs, dig a hole with a shovel (maybe, could just use the tractor front loader.) and don't tell a soul.
She says maybe I can transfer you to some one. I say No thanks you could have did that to start, good bye.

That is my pet peeve today and really gripes me the hoops the sherriff has in place for you to contact them.


Al


----------



## cuinrearview (May 27, 2020)

In most jurisdictions, in the rural areas at least, even making contact and reporting a crime will not lead to an outcome. I think they're too busy with the folks in trailer parks making reality TV to deal with the folks that subsidize it all.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 27, 2020)

And if anything should happen to the dogs, the people are like "Oh, my poor babies", "they are like children to me" . etc. And when they get gored by a buck, they blame it on the deer getting too aggressive or the dogs should have known better - hope they learned their lesson. 
My big gripe are the radio controlled boundaries. Dogs don't always stay within and people walking by don't know the dog is retrained in any way. I've had a very aggressive Boxer go through the boundary and come at me. Had I been armed, I would have shot.


----------



## SS396driver (May 27, 2020)

30 ought 6 works well . But we have never had a problem here with people's dogs . Just coyotes and bear . Coyotes usually take out any dog running round .


----------



## alleyyooper (May 28, 2020)

Those were thr fattest GSH pointers I have seen. Bet they weighed at least twice what the adverage coyote weighs here. 

I don't have a 30 ought 6 but do have many others clibers to chose from.
Single six 22LR or 22 Mag.
Black hawk 357 
SW 38 Special.

Coyote rifles 220 swift
243
7mm08
308
And a 300 win mag.

One of those should work.

Al


----------



## SS396driver (May 30, 2020)

On a side note . People in general have no regard for the rules. We have a park at Peekamoose mnt. Lots of trails ponds camping areas . It's a pack out what you bring in. No trash pails anywhere every weekend there is trash strewn all over by the city people coming out to the country. My property boarders state land. Its posted but every few days someone is either camping are just walking around my property.

Few years ago around 10 PM I see a fire in the woods run out with my fire extinguisher. Got to it 4 people with two tents look at me like I'm crazy and yelling profanities as I put out the fire and explained to them that if they didnt get their asses of my property asap I would remove them forcefully .


----------



## alleyyooper (May 31, 2020)

*"People in general have no regard for the rules."*
Or give a rip about other people and their rights.

Right after I retired I am walking my 4 dogs thru my woods, one trail goes down my back fence line.
A bow hunter in a leaning over the fence line Elm tree yells at me for walking my dogs there on my land during bow season.

I explained I had a right to use my property any time of the year. Yet he kept berating me. Told him he should move his tree stand farther away from the fence. That didn't set well either.

Next day I go back there find a near by tree and set up a tree stand. I am back there when he arrives and he starts talking and I tell him to shut up I am hunting. then I see a squirrel and shoot it, then he really starts in again. I tell him again to shut up I am hunting.

He got down and took his stand with him he knew I was not going to leave and I purposely missed a bunch of squirrels jut to keep shooting. 
Moved to another spot on th efence line. I took some scrap sheet metal back there and made a ground blind that rattled in the wind. Again he moved but some place else on the 160 acre woods he could hunt.

Al


----------



## SS396driver (May 31, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> *"People in general have no regard for the rules."*
> Or give a rip about other people and their rights.
> 
> Right after I retired I am walking my 4 dogs thru my woods, one trail goes down my back fence line.
> ...


Have had aholes get up in my face about cutting wood on my property during deer season . All the while they were trespassing. I have fun here


----------



## The Lorax (Jun 4, 2020)

I love dogs, have a GSP myself, but if I had strange large dogs around me and my family that were not under control of the owner I would feel justified in using force to make those dogs go away perhaps permanently.
The 3S rule works well, Shoot, Shovel, Shut up.


----------



## esshup (Jun 8, 2020)

I have had stray dogs show up at my place. If they are friendly, they get tossed in the outdoor kennel and I try to track down the owner. If they aren't friendly they usually don't leave the property. I have one that is showing up regularly now with a collar on in the back food plot. I had a few coyotes show up too, so I will be setting a couple dirt hole sets there. Between the coyotes and the coons the wildlife here really is taking a hit, a local neighbor (1/2 mile away) loves coons and has the nuisance animal services dropping them off at his place. Between my next door neighbor who has chickens, and me with raising fish, we have removed almost 50 coon in the last 12 months. 

The neighbor on the other side had a pit bull that would frequently get out and it wasn't friendly. Tell it to go home and it'd turn and growl at you. I think one of the other neighbors got mad and that dog hasn't been seen since last Fall.........

If dogs are running deer, and I see them during deer season I will put them down if possible - basically coyotes wearing collars.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 9, 2020)

Way I see it if you love your dogs you do not let them run loose unsupervised any time.

You train them to come when called and other obedient commands.
There are ways simple and easy to train them to not run deer. Brother had a springer who at first would chase deer. He just started tieing some rag on her collar and sprayed a product on called deer stop. Never ran a deer after that, guess she got a snot full of deer scent and just quit. after that first season she didn't even need the stuff.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 9, 2020)

Back in 1970 I had a fairly new hunting partner, we had knowen each other only a year at the time, the 1970 hunting seasons had just opened up in mid Sept. I had invited him up to the farm to hunt partridge and other small game. He lived farther south and the area held a good population of ring neck phesants. H einvited me down to hunt the phesants on his sisters inlaws farm.

He had a cocker spanial and don't laugh that was a great little hunting dog before the women got a hold of it as well as poddles too.

Any way we are hunting a soybean field and two fields over there were a pair of hunters there with a pair of GPS dogs. Those GPS kept comeing over where we were hunting, the cocker was a male so it was not due to a ***** in heat. 
We finally decided to leave so those guys could hunt with their dogs. It did leave a long lasting inprint on my mind and have not cared for GPS dogs since then. Ya my daughter owns one from a rescue but her dog isn't for hunting she is a compaion to muy daughter and doesn't care for men at all LOL.

Al


----------



## esshup (Jul 11, 2020)

I agree completely, even training bird dogs to NOT chase the bird once it's flushed is key. Just think how bad a hunter would feel if his dog chased a bird that flew across a road and the dog was hit by a car. The dog (if trained) can mark where the bird fell and easily retrieve it after it is shot. Even multiple birds, the dog can be trained to do that with some direction from the hunter. Mine are all trained to sit upon driving the bird into the air (they are flushers, not pointers) and to only go on the retrieve once told to do so. PLUS that has the added benefit that the dog doesn't blow any birds out of the area when it is chasing after a bird that flushed and flew off. Like hunting pheasants in the wild and only roosters are legal to shoot. If the dog chased every hen that they flushed they wouldn't last 1/2 hr. 

I've seen Springer Spaniels going on a retrieve and had a rabbit run out from not 10 feet from where the bird landed. The dogs never even turned their head to look at the rabbit and brought the bird back.


----------

